# Rlt16



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Gents..

Firstly, apologies for my lack of input over the last couple of weeks. Things have been rather "full on" work wise and I've not really had the chance to pop by and chip in. I'm hoping to rectify my poor behaviour with a photo that I'm hoping will make you jealous!









Received the RLT below from our host this morning. He very kindly did the seconds mod for me and I think you'll agree the overall effect is very nice indeed. The picture is a quick snap and so rather poor I'm afraid, but I don't have time right now to set up a "posed" shot.










At the risk of giving many of you an Ostrich sized egg to suck, I'd just like to say what a lovely watch the RLT16 is. The case size is a generous 40mm, a contemporary size without being too OTT and it is beatifully finished with a polished bezel and brushed sides/lugs. The lugs turn down in quite a pronounced way, allowing the watch to sit quite tight against the wrist, very comfortable. The hands are really nicely proportioned against both one another and the dial, with the seconds and minute hand very nearly kissing the minute track on the dial. The boldly printed dial gives the watch a clean and highly legible look and overall effect is of a very smart functional timepiece. I can imagine that one of Roys biggest challenges is trying to do justice to his watches by photography. On the wrist, the RLT16 is a killer, I promise.









(PS - Watch came on a great USA oiled strap, but I thought I'd have a red moment there to!)


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice one Rich, it looks great.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Certainly does look smart!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Very sporty - I like it a lot.

A marked contrast to my white dial RLT14 with it's dark bronze hands and stressed tan leather strap. Brothers with opposite temperments (no photos, sorry).


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very cool, Stans gonna love the red seconds hand









So do I.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Everyone wants red seconds hands at the moment.









Made someone a special yesterday with a red seconds hand, it is a trend that is really taking off.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Looks superb Rich. I see you've been at it with the felt-tipped pen again


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

By the very Sporty Red Seconds hand on the above "16", I make it -5 seconds since Tuesday morning. I'm not that hung up on mechanical watch accuracy to be absolutely honest, (I tend to swap watches more often than I'd notice any cumulative error), but this was clearly "fettled" prior to leaving Bridlington









Thanks Roy


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

RichH..










Lean closer to screen and I'll do the end of your nose









Have a good evening..

Rich


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

does anyone remember the 69 I paint shoped to have a red seconds?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

PG, that is close to what I made yesterday. I'm sure the owner will post a picture in the Friday thread.


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

I've bought a few watches from Roy, but the RLT16 has been my first proper RLT watch. I've had it just over a week and I'm really pleased with it. It looks excellent, and although I'm not that bothered about accuracy I have to say this one is spot on - I haven't had to reset it at all and I've worn it most days.

Well done Roy, a great watch, and superb value for money.










Regards, Nick


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

nchall said:


> Well done Roy, a great watch, and superb value for money.
> 
> Regards, Nick
> 
> ...


Thank You Nick,


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

That 16 is real nice with the red second hand. I wonder how it would look with the minute track in red?


----------



## Armchop (Nov 13, 2005)

Got an RTL16 last week. Got a bit of getting used to with the face style but now grown to like it. On the wrist loses less than 1sec per day. At night doing tests. On its back face up lost 7secs overnight. Upright on side crown facing upwards lost loads of time overnight - 20 seconds. Upright resting on crown lost no time overnight. Will wait to see how it runs in.

Previously owned a Swatch Irony Automatic that was good to a couple of mins per week. This then seized up and went haywire but is unserviceable as it has a glued transparent plastic back.

Then got a Seiko SDS103 from the States with a Singapore movement. It was always rubbish and did not respond to regulation. Probably because it was an unused but



> new old-stock


. Afrer doing a search in other forums for Seiko movements found it was last made in 1996! Buyers beware!

I do not like quartz watches as most have cheap rubbish Â£1 movements and you pay Â£100 for the brandname. Also as a scientist and aethetistist (is this a word) I believe a watch should be a timepiece of craftsmanship. But similar can be said of mechanical movements in terms of pricing. However, newcomers to this forum looking for reviews should do a search for the 2824-2 movement. It is one of the best.

Don't go for brandnames unless you want a particular watch for how it looks! I recommend RTL!

(Having said all this this week my best mates all clubed together to get me the ultra-thin Longines quartz which I will keep as a dress watch).


----------



## alfinson (Feb 2, 2006)

Any one got a pic of the new RLT16 (black) in action, and also, what kind of box is it delivered in? I'm going to give this watch to my brother in exam present.


----------

